# Fucking Spiders!



## Luissa

I had to kill a big brown fucking narly hobo spider and then ten minutes later another big brown spider crawled across my leg. I hate fucking spider! What is their purpose?


----------



## KittenKoder

I like spiders, they keep away the insects I don't like.


----------



## Luissa

I would take any insect over a spider. Even a large beattle.


----------



## KittenKoder

Luissa said:


> I would take any insect over a spider. Even a large beattle.



Even mosquitoes? Cockroaches? They eat anything that will stick to their web, even bees and wasps. One spider in the house is all it takes to clear out a lot of pests. Single floor house that is. They even eat termites!


----------



## Luissa

KittenKoder said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would take any insect over a spider. Even a large beattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even mosquitoes? Cockroaches? They eat anything that will stick to their web, even bees and wasps. One spider in the house is all it takes to clear out a lot of pests. Single floor house that is. They even eat termites!
Click to expand...

I have a certain blood type or hormone that mosquitoes don't like or I am immune but I haven't had a mosquitoe bite in years and we had them real bad this year. Bee's I have no problem with, I used to pick up garbage at our Riverfront Park here and there would be 20 bee's sworming the can. If you don't bother them they don't sting you. 
I understand spider's serve a purpose but can't we find something else to fill their job?


----------



## Mr. H.

I always tell folks to leave spiders alone. They have important things to do. Scoop 'em up with something, set them outside, bid them farewell.


----------



## KittenKoder

Luissa said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would take any insect over a spider. Even a large beattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even mosquitoes? Cockroaches? They eat anything that will stick to their web, even bees and wasps. One spider in the house is all it takes to clear out a lot of pests. Single floor house that is. They even eat termites!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a certain blood type or hormone that mosquitoes don't like or I am immune but I haven't had a mosquitoe bite in years and we had them real bad this year. Bee's I have no problem with, I used to pick up garbage at our Riverfront Park here and there would be 20 bee's sworming the can. If you don't bother them they don't sting you.
> I understand spider's serve a purpose* but can't we find something else to fill their job?*
Click to expand...


Not naturally ...


----------



## Mr. H.

Regarding their purpose... I'm not sure their jobs can be filled by anything in nature:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrAc0F_1xBQ]YouTube - What spiders are REALLY doing[/ame]


----------



## Sidestreamer

Luissa said:


> I had to kill a big brown fucking narly hobo spider and then ten minutes later another big brown spider crawled across my leg. I hate fucking spider! What is their purpose?



To piss you off, that's what.


----------



## Sarah G

Spiders are safe with me until they come down where I can see them you know, until they invade my space.  I'll squish them even though they are beneficial and amazing, they're also creepy.  

No way I'm gonna pick them up and put them outside...

We don't get them too awfully big here but once in awhile I see a wolf spider that I don't even want to step on, they're so big.


----------



## KittenKoder

I've played with all types of spiders, bare handed. One of my favorites is the black widow. They are pretty and elegant, and I don't have the common allergy to their poison so they can bite me without ill effect ... aside from the pain of the bite.  I don't much care for tarantulas though, not big on hairy bugs.


----------



## Sarah G

KittenKoder said:


> I've played with all types of spiders, bare handed. One of my favorites is the black widow. They are pretty and elegant, and I don't have the common allergy to their poison so they can bite me without ill effect ... aside from the pain of the bite.  I don't much care for tarantulas though, not big on hairy bugs.



I don't think I would let any of them crawl on my hands especially not a tarantula.  They're the most interesting and beautiful of spiders but I don't know, still scarey.


----------



## KittenKoder

Sarah G said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've played with all types of spiders, bare handed. One of my favorites is the black widow. They are pretty and elegant, and I don't have the common allergy to their poison so they can bite me without ill effect ... aside from the pain of the bite.  I don't much care for tarantulas though, not big on hairy bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would let any of them crawl on my hands especially not a tarantula.  They're the most interesting and beautiful of spiders but I don't know, still scarey.
Click to expand...


One of the reasons, other than their large size, that tarantulas are often pets is because they typically don't bite, and even if they do, they are so slow to inject poison you can pull them off before they do any damage. But if you are nervous around any spider, best not to play with them, fear triggers their attack. Many will attack when they come into contact with sweat even. If a spider spooks me somehow, I don't handle it until I calm down first.


----------



## Sarah G

KittenKoder said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've played with all types of spiders, bare handed. One of my favorites is the black widow. They are pretty and elegant, and I don't have the common allergy to their poison so they can bite me without ill effect ... aside from the pain of the bite.  I don't much care for tarantulas though, not big on hairy bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would let any of them crawl on my hands especially not a tarantula.  They're the most interesting and beautiful of spiders but I don't know, still scarey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the reasons, other than their large size, that tarantulas are often pets is because they typically don't bite, and even if they do, they are so slow to inject poison you can pull them off before they do any damage. But if you are nervous around any spider, best not to play with them, fear triggers their attack. Many will attack when they come into contact with sweat even. If a spider spooks me somehow, I don't handle it until I calm down first.
Click to expand...


  I'm getting a little nervous just reading your posts so I think I'll just let them live their lives until they attempt to make friends with me.  

_Then I squish them.  _


----------



## KittenKoder

Sarah G said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I would let any of them crawl on my hands especially not a tarantula.  They're the most interesting and beautiful of spiders but I don't know, still scarey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons, other than their large size, that tarantulas are often pets is because they typically don't bite, and even if they do, they are so slow to inject poison you can pull them off before they do any damage. But if you are nervous around any spider, best not to play with them, fear triggers their attack. Many will attack when they come into contact with sweat even. If a spider spooks me somehow, I don't handle it until I calm down first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm getting a little nervous just reading your posts so I think I'll just let them live their lives until they attempt to make friends with me.
> 
> _Then I squish them.  _
Click to expand...


I have never claimed to make people feel at ease around me.


----------



## Sarah G

KittenKoder said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons, other than their large size, that tarantulas are often pets is because they typically don't bite, and even if they do, they are so slow to inject poison you can pull them off before they do any damage. But if you are nervous around any spider, best not to play with them, fear triggers their attack. Many will attack when they come into contact with sweat even. If a spider spooks me somehow, I don't handle it until I calm down first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a little nervous just reading your posts so I think I'll just let them live their lives until they attempt to make friends with me.
> 
> _Then I squish them.  _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never claimed to make people feel at ease around me.
Click to expand...


Well good.  

It isn't you, it's the spiders.


----------



## Luissa

KittenKoder said:


> I've played with all types of spiders, bare handed. One of my favorites is the black widow. They are pretty and elegant, and I don't have the common allergy to their poison so they can bite me without ill effect ... aside from the pain of the bite.  I don't much care for tarantulas though, not big on hairy bugs.


you and my ex boyfriend should meet!jk


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> I would take any insect over a spider. Even a large beattle.



I got a big club you can kill spiders with !


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would take any insect over a spider. Even a large beattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a big club you can kill spiders with !
Click to expand...


Sure ya do!
The most important thing I need to know when I meet a guy is if they will kill spiders.
That is all I care about.


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would take any insect over a spider. Even a large beattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a big club you can kill spiders with !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure ya do!
> The most important thing I need to know when I meet a guy is if they will kill spiders.
> That is all I care about.
Click to expand...


It's just a big damn it---you can do anything with it ya want to---how generous is that ??


----------



## Phoenix

Sarah G said:


> Spiders are safe with me until they come down where I can see them you know, until they invade my space.  I'll squish them even though they are beneficial and amazing, they're also creepy.
> 
> No way I'm gonna pick them up and put them outside...
> 
> We don't get them too awfully big here but once in awhile I see a wolf spider that I don't even want to step on, they're so big.



I'll carry a daddy-long-leg outside but the rest of 'em get lectured on their presence in my house and then disposed of.  The lecture helps.


----------



## L.K.Eder

KittenKoder said:


> I've played with all types of spiders, bare handed. One of my favorites is the black widow. They are pretty and elegant, and I don't have the common allergy to their poison so they can bite me without ill effect ... aside from the pain of the bite.  I don't much care for tarantulas though, not big on hairy bugs.



that's nothing, every morning i eat female black widow spiders for breakfast, l let them dance on my tongue first. then i put on my boots made of cobra-skin (i caught the cobras with my left pinky). i put them on barefoot and make sure that they are filled with funnel-web spiders which i deliver to myself every morning from australia by swimming the oceans. yes, that's the ticket.


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a big club you can kill spiders with !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure ya do!
> The most important thing I need to know when I meet a guy is if they will kill spiders.
> That is all I care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just a big damn it---you can do anything with it ya want to---how generous is that ??
Click to expand...

coming from you, it is hard to say!


----------



## Sarah G

Eve said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders are safe with me until they come down where I can see them you know, until they invade my space.  I'll squish them even though they are beneficial and amazing, they're also creepy.
> 
> No way I'm gonna pick them up and put them outside...
> 
> We don't get them too awfully big here but once in awhile I see a wolf spider that I don't even want to step on, they're so big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll carry a daddy-long-leg outside but the rest of 'em get lectured on their presence in my house and then disposed of.  The lecture helps.
Click to expand...


I never thought about lecturing them.  Maybe they would carry the threat home and they'd all stay where they belong then.  

I'll try it once.  If it doesn't work, the little bastards are all dead meat.


----------



## Phoenix

Sarah G said:


> I never thought about lecturing them.  Maybe they would carry the threat home and they'd all stay where they belong then.
> 
> I'll try it once.  If it doesn't work, the little bastards are all dead meat.



That's my working hypothesis.


----------



## Luissa

Sarah G said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders are safe with me until they come down where I can see them you know, until they invade my space.  I'll squish them even though they are beneficial and amazing, they're also creepy.
> 
> No way I'm gonna pick them up and put them outside...
> 
> We don't get them too awfully big here but once in awhile I see a wolf spider that I don't even want to step on, they're so big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll carry a daddy-long-leg outside but the rest of 'em get lectured on their presence in my house and then disposed of.  The lecture helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never thought about lecturing them.  Maybe they would carry the threat home and they'd all stay where they belong then.
> 
> I'll try it once.  If it doesn't work, the little bastards are all dead meat.
Click to expand...

my problem is I don't have time to lecture them before I have an anxiety attack and run away screaming. Before I would scream and get my mom. This is not an option anymore, so I have a broom handy for in case there is a spider around.


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> my problem is I don't have time to lecture them before I have an anxiety attack and run away screaming. Before I would scream and get my mom. This is not an option anymore, so I have a broom handy for in case there is a spider around.



Tell your son he gets to lecture it.


----------



## Luissa

Eve said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> my problem is I don't have time to lecture them before I have an anxiety attack and run away screaming. Before I would scream and get my mom. This is not an option anymore, so I have a broom handy for in case there is a spider around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your son he gets to lecture it.
Click to expand...

he doesn't have that kind of vocab yet! Soon though!
Plus he would probably try to play with the spider and then I would really have an anxiety attack.


----------



## Bootneck

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would take any insect over a spider. Even a large beattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a big club you can kill spiders with !
Click to expand...


How many members does this spider killing club have?


----------



## xsited1

Luissa said:


> I had to kill a big brown fucking narly hobo spider and then ten minutes later another big brown spider crawled across my leg. I hate fucking spider! What is their purpose?



Here's a great spider story for you!

When I was a teenager, a buddy of mine and I took a small jon boat out on the lake to fish.  When we got out about 100 feet, hundreds of fairly large spiders emerged from under the middle bench seat and decided to check out the boat and its occupants.  They were like a swarm of bees.  We were smashing spiders with paddles left and right.  We laughed about it afterward.


----------



## Luissa

xsited1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to kill a big brown fucking narly hobo spider and then ten minutes later another big brown spider crawled across my leg. I hate fucking spider! What is their purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a great spider story for you!
> 
> When I was a teenager, a buddy of mine and I took a small jon boat out on the lake to fish.  When we got out about 100 feet, hundreds of fairly large spiders emerged from under the middle bench seat and decided to check out the boat and its occupants.  They were like a swarm of bees.  We were smashing spiders with paddles left and right.  We laughed about it afterward.
Click to expand...

I have a similar story.
I worked at this park and there was floating stage where you can have a wedding or the orchestra plays during fireworks shows. Well ducks like to shit all over it so we have to clean it off with a fire hose. This guy and me were out there washing it off and we pissed off about 60 spiders and they were crawling up the hose, crawling on us, they were everywhere. When the guy saw I was about to have a nervous breakdown he told me to just go wind up the hose as he finished. I was like a crack head asking people who walked by if there was a spider on me. I was damaged for the rest of the day.


----------



## KittenKoder

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would take any insect over a spider. Even a large beattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a big club you can kill spiders with !
Click to expand...


Well now ... that's a good use for it.


----------



## k2skier

I'm so disappointed, I was looking forward to seeing some arachnid pornography.


----------



## Luissa

well don't post any!


----------



## random3434

Mr. H. said:


> I always tell folks to leave spiders alone. They have important things to do. Scoop 'em up with something, set them outside, bid them farewell.



Me too!

My daughter freaks out if she sees one, I just catch them and put them outside to do their thing.


----------



## Luissa

I will never try to catch a spider!


----------



## necritan

People with an unusual fear of Spiders are more than likely exhibiting repressed fear of an over-controling mother.


----------



## Luissa

my mom isn't afared of spiders and she wasn't very controlling.
I had four older brothers!


----------



## necritan

Luissa said:


> my mom isn't afared of spiders and she wasn't very controlling.
> I had four older brothers!



When did your fear of spiders start...???


----------



## Luissa

necritan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> my mom isn't afared of spiders and she wasn't very controlling.
> I had four older brothers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did your fear of spiders start...???
Click to expand...

when my brother either chased me around with one in his hands or when he told me I had a spider's nest under my bed.


----------



## paperview

Mr. H. said:


> Regarding their purpose... I'm not sure their jobs can be filled by anything in nature:
> 
> YouTube - What spiders are REALLY doing


----------



## Zoom-boing

Luissa said:


> I had to kill a big brown fucking narly hobo spider and then ten minutes later another big brown spider crawled across my leg. I hate fucking spider! What is their purpose?



You put this in the PETS section??  

I am with you Luissa.  I hate spiders.  Ok, I'm afraid of them, they make my toes curl.  Especially the ones that see you (how many of me do they see?  a lot!) and then crouch down and turn their body as they look at you, following you with their eyes.  <shudders>

If they stay outside, I leave them alone.  Even those nasty, narly black and yellow big-assed ones in the huge webs.  

But if them come into my territory  . . . . death to them.  Not by me, of course.  

They are good for the eating of other bugs and such but  . . . . I do not like them, not one little bit.

KK,

You handle them?  Seriously, I can't even wrap my head around that.  I have to turn the channel if they show them on tv. 

Snakes are cool though.  And bats.  And other bugs.  Just not spiders.


----------



## manu1959

had a traantula crawl out from under my bed once.....i shot it......hate spiders...hate snakes.....


----------



## Luissa

Zoom-boing said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to kill a big brown fucking narly hobo spider and then ten minutes later another big brown spider crawled across my leg. I hate fucking spider! What is their purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You put this in the PETS section??
> 
> I am with you Luissa.  I hate spiders.  Ok, I'm afraid of them, they make my toes curl.  Especially the ones that see you (how many of me do they see?  a lot!) and then crouch down and turn their body as they look at you, following you with their eyes.  <shudders>
> 
> If they stay outside, I leave them alone.  Even those nasty, narly black and yellow big-assed ones in the huge webs.
> 
> But if them come into my territory  . . . . death to them.  Not by me, of course.
> 
> They are good for the eating of other bugs and such but  . . . . I do not like them, not one little bit.
> 
> KK,
> 
> You handle them?  Seriously, I can't even wrap my head around that.  I have to turn the channel if they show them on tv.
> 
> Snakes are cool though.  And bats.  And other bugs.  Just not spiders.
Click to expand...

the spider's I saw last night were big enough to be pets.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Luissa said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to kill a big brown fucking narly hobo spider and then ten minutes later another big brown spider crawled across my leg. I hate fucking spider! What is their purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You put this in the PETS section??
> 
> I am with you Luissa.  I hate spiders.  Ok, I'm afraid of them, they make my toes curl.  Especially the ones that see you (how many of me do they see?  a lot!) and then crouch down and turn their body as they look at you, following you with their eyes.  <shudders>
> 
> If they stay outside, I leave them alone.  Even those nasty, narly black and yellow big-assed ones in the huge webs.
> 
> But if them come into my territory  . . . . death to them.  Not by me, of course.
> 
> They are good for the eating of other bugs and such but  . . . . I do not like them, not one little bit.
> 
> KK,
> 
> You handle them?  Seriously, I can't even wrap my head around that.  I have to turn the channel if they show them on tv.
> 
> Snakes are cool though.  And bats.  And other bugs.  Just not spiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the spider's I saw last night were big enough to be pets.
Click to expand...


----------



## Luissa

I hate spiders!


----------



## AllieBaba

That video is fucking hilarious. The marijuana spider made a hammock, LOL!

KK, don't mess with black widows. NOBODY is immune to their venom. You just haven't gotten enough of it to affect you, or they were too small to penetrate your skin to get into your blood stream. 

Hobo spiders don't build webs to my knowledge. They're hunters. And they're also very poisonous.

Spiders in my house are dispatched, period. I will let tiny ones who happen to build a web somewhere unobtrusive alone, hoping they'll nail mosquitoes or flies. But wandering minstrel spiders who catch the corner of my eye thinking they're mice are DEAD MEAT.

This is the time of the year they try to come in. I killed a big one in my kitchen (I saw it from the living room, it was huge and it was fast) and the next day there was one behind my chair beside the air conditioner..it had come in through the gap around the unit.

Outside or inside I kill black widows, if I find them. I bomb their asses. But I won't kill garden spiders. If they wander into the house, I'll move them outside and put them in the rose bush.

I'm not scared of bees or wasps, but I also kill wasps if they're building nests. They do NOT leave you alone, they are aggressive...and my boy had a very bad reaction to a sting just a few weeks ago. The kids get stung at least once a year...he was stung and didn't have a reaction for 24  hours. Then his hand and fingers swelled up and changed colors so he couldn't bend them and we had to take him to the clinic. Some people can be stung multiple times and never have a problem and then get stung and have a terrible reaction and almost die. What I've heard is different ppl have different tolerance levels. That venom never leaves your system, and once you've reached your own personal limit, that's it.

I kill wasps and wipe out their nests. But I don't touch honey bees or bumble bees. 

BTW, I was driving on the freeway once and had a wasp get down between the back of my blouse and my skin and sting the crap out of me. That's a lovely experience. I also had one get between my foot and my birkenstock and sting the ball of my foot between my big toe and middle toe....I had to get my shoe off and pull that little bastard off. That  hurt and itched for 2 months.


----------



## Luissa

I go bit by a hobo once and I ended up with MRSA and could have lost my leg. I never fuck with spiders!


----------



## AllieBaba

My son has a huge black widow he keeps in a plexiglass box made specifically for it. He's had it for 2 years. Who knew they could even live that long? He never takes it out, though. He throws it a bug once in a while to eat. We keep telling him a male black widow is going to sneak in there and he'll have widders all over the place, but she's never laid eggs.

BTW, any time you see two spider sacs close together, it's black widow eggs. Kill them. They always make two sacs.


----------



## Mr. H.

Stay away from those curds and whey.


----------



## AllieBaba

I do freak out when spiders drop on me from above.


----------



## strollingbones

only indoor spiders are normally poision...me...i like spiders....i dont kill them ...and yes i got spider webs...my son was bitten by a wolf spider when he was very young...he hates them...i try to live in harmony with all the little creatures...except rats


----------



## Valerie

Ha ha, very funny this is the pet section!



I let my spiders stay UNLESS they are in the bedroom.  Even then I do all I can to encourage them to shoo to another corner of the house before enforcing the last resort.


----------



## random3434




----------



## Luissa

Dude you had to post that picture again Echo. I should neg rep you!


----------



## Valerie

Echo Zulu said:


>



  That one looks like it needs a leash!


----------



## Luissa

why do you think I put this in the pet section. The spiders weren't that big but they were big.


----------



## AllieBaba

Omg, that is one of the most horrific things I've ever seen.

You know, Strolling...rats eat spiders.

And outside spiders sure as shit are poisonous. My mom had millions of brown recluses living along the wall of her barn....I dug into them when I was cleaning out about 3 feet of cow shit. And black widows also are outdoor spiders...the biggest one I ever saw was living inside the water meter box.

And don't forget those huge flipping trap door spiders that can pierce through boots.


----------



## AllieBaba

And the banana spiders.


----------



## Luissa

I am so regretting starting this thread. I don't know how I will sleep tonight?


----------



## KittenKoder

Echo Zulu said:


>



Aaw ... look at the babies!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Echo Zulu said:


>



i'd like to steal that one unattributed and use it as my avatar.


----------



## Luissa

please don't! I don't want to see it all the time.


----------



## KittenKoder

Luissa said:


> please don't! I don't want to see it all the time.



Aaaw ... but look at the cooot babies!


----------



## Luissa

I really hate you Kitten! I really do! lol


----------



## L.K.Eder

Luissa said:


> please don't! I don't want to see it all the time.



i can understand, but you can block unwanted avatars, you know. i do it all the time. i also blocked the whole photobucket account where a certain brain dead poster hosts his stupid ms paint doodleries. it makes this message board thing easier. i did not yet put a poster on ignore, but i tried once, but i was not possible, it was a moderator.


----------



## KittenKoder

What about this big guy?


----------



## KittenKoder

Okay, this one is cool!


----------



## KittenKoder

Okay, a cool one that is actually real ... at least they claim it is:


----------



## AllieBaba

Bird catchers. They're real. So are spiders that catch fish.


----------



## KittenKoder

AllieBaba said:


> Bird catchers. They're real. So are spiders that catch fish.



That last photo was from Australia. I believe it, the one the soldiers are holding (poor thing got squished) is to. The colorful one though is actually a fly fisher's crafted one.


----------



## AllieBaba

The one the soldiers are holding is actually two. They're those sand spider things. Blech.


----------



## KittenKoder

AllieBaba said:


> The one the soldiers are holding is actually two. They're those sand spider things. Blech.



Aaah ... now I see it. I didn't read the story with it and didn't notice it was two of them.


----------



## Luissa

I hate all of you! I am not going to be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## KittenKoder

Luissa said:


> I hate all of you! I am not going to be able to sleep tonight.



*ponders Eight Legged Freaks images and clips* Hmm ...


----------



## Luissa

I wish it wasn't against the rules to threaten someone.


----------



## KittenKoder

Luissa said:


> I wish it wasn't against the rules to threaten someone.



 I know! Arachnaphobia! That movie was weird to.


----------



## AllieBaba

I was just looking at spiders on YouTube. I feel like I'm going to puke.


----------



## KittenKoder

AllieBaba said:


> I was just looking at spiders on YouTube. I feel like I'm going to puke.



That requires a strong constitution. Seeing them behaving as they do naturally is fascinating when you do though.


----------



## AllieBaba

Spiders that catch birds, frogs, BATS, arrrrggggg


----------



## KittenKoder

AllieBaba said:


> Spiders that catch birds, frogs, BATS, arrrrggggg



There are even some breeds that will lay their eggs in corpses of large animals, like cattle. One creature that does creep me out though ... worms. Some of those breeds live in the living animals and devour from the inside out.


----------



## Zoom-boing

EZ - you are so cruel.


----------



## asaratis

Fear of spiders is unwarranted.  They are not out to get you.

I have a friend that had a pet tarantula for several years.  (So this thread is not out of place.)  She'd let it crawl all over her and any guest willing to sit still for it.

Here's a black one I caught in the driveway.








Here's another that had built a web using one the the antennae on my truck.  I have several photos in a sequence wherein it rushed from the center of its web and went out of the viewfinder.  I thought it was going to crawl up my arm.  It was going after the Yellow Jacket that had just hit the web as I was focusing for another shot.





...and here it is having breakfast.





Voltaire is said to have said that he learned patience by watching spiders.  I suppose that's one thing they're good for.


----------



## KittenKoder

Actually, no, it is warranted, the fear of anything poisonous is actually. Only by conditioning ourselves to resist the instinct can we break it. Fact is, spider poison does not usually kill us (some species can but not most), but the allergic reaction our species has can kill us. As well as the infection. The instinct to stay clear of this manifests as fear.


----------



## Luissa

asaratis said:


> Fear of spiders is unwarranted.  They are not out to get you.
> 
> I have a friend that had a pet tarantula for several years.  (So this thread is not out of place.)  She'd let it crawl all over her and any guest willing to sit still for it.
> 
> Here's a black one I caught in the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another that had built a web using one the the antennae on my truck.  I have several photos in a sequence wherein it rushed from the center of its web and went out of the viewfinder.  I thought it was going to crawl up my arm.  It was going after the Yellow Jacket that had just hit the web as I was focusing for another shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and here it is having breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltaire is said to have said that he learned patience by watching spiders.  I suppose that's one thing they're good for.


If I found that in my driveway I would move and I wouldn't charge him rent.


----------



## Luissa

god damn spiders are on steroids this year. I just had an encounter with two of them on the stairs.
I am so fucking done with spiders!


----------

